# One year old - What does yours weigh



## Orion (Sep 8, 2010)

My Tegu, Tiny, just turned one year. He did hibernate over the winter. I think he was born at the end of August last year. He weighs exactly one pound or 453grams . He had surgery for being impacted because he was eating Eco-Earth. I was just wondering how everyones yearling was growing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2010)

Mine was born around the exact time as yours. Middle of august last year. Mine did not hibernate however. I just weighed her and she's a little over 2 pounds. My dad just finished building her this super nice cage  because she's getting so big!


----------



## reptastic (Sep 10, 2010)

well i weighed nero a few weeks or so before she passed and she was around 16-17lbs (she would have been around 51-52" if she hadnt dropped her tail, so with the regenerated tail she was about 41")as best i could guess. i just weighed my self, then picked her up and got on the scale and deducted the difference. she was a huge tegu for her age.

this was her at about 8 mos. old she (for some odd reason lol) liked to be held like a baby(which she kinda was)





this was at 8mo. also (first day outside in spring)


----------



## reptastic (Sep 10, 2010)

btw she was hatched out 6/29/2009 from jam x whitey


----------



## DMBizeau (Sep 11, 2010)

I don't have a scale offhand, however my 09 giant male didn't hibernate and he is around 4ft now and my 09 all american female that did hibernate is a little over 3ft.


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 11, 2010)

My '08 male is currently 49" @ 12 lbs...


His first winter he hibernated very solid from late October until late April...

His second summer ('09) he grew in length at an amazing rate... over 1 inch per week several weeks in a row...

At his one year point, I'd estimate he was 30" at around 4 lbs...


His second winter he slowed down a lot but only truly hibernated for a few weeks...

His third summer his length didn't increase that much or that fast but he bulked up at an amazing rate. He easily doubled his weight from around 5 lbs to around 10 lbs in 3 months. 

Despite going through a rough move this summer where he stopped eating and lost over a pound, he is currently 49" @ 12 lbs at 26 months old.


----------

